# Trigger Sticks???



## realtree555 (Jan 4, 2012)

What is everyone's opinions of the Primos Trigger Sticks? I was considering the bipod to use while sitting on a stand in uneven ground. I also would like to use it for my young sons during gun season for deer and turkeys. Thanks


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

If you want to save some coin make them. varmintal.com then search shooting sticks there is a chart for height so you dont have to geuss on length. I like caldwells new deadshot pod or their shooting sticks are nice also.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

To much for my blood $99. I got the Bog gear and put some tape and paint on it...


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the mono-pod trigger stick and it rarely leaves the house, I find it too heavy and the "break" don't hold up very well when using it as a walking stick. I use either my homemade sticks or my Vortex by-pod (non-attached type), depending on where I'm going and what I'm shooting with.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The bi-pod version seems pretty nice but the price turns me off. I have the same BOG set AZ has. They work just fine for me. I like the home made versions too. They are much lighter than the adjustable type and to the same job.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Are these also referred to as shooting sticks?????


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

To me at least, the difference is the yoke at the top, with a hinge under it is a bi-pod, and sticks just cross each other to make a place to rest your gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My only experience with the trigger stick was at cabelas, I pulled it off the rack and set it to height and pushed on it and it failed to hold. I assume that this was the one that everyone else was trying also, but I would like something I pay that much for to hold up for several years. Buy a pair of Stoney point steady stix (look in the column to the right and click on the "Predator talk store" It's a great price and it helps to support the site.)


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Is use the HS Johnny Stewart ones. They are $9.99 a set from Gander Mountain. I order them 6 sets at a time because I leave them laying a lot and they make good gifts to those that don't have any.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My gun must be to fat for that little hole, the rubber keeps popping off......


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't have any problems???


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don you are to clever....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> My gun must be to fat for that little hole, the rubber keeps popping off......


 That's what she said....


----------



## Claybuster (Nov 16, 2012)

I really like the trigger stick. I've owned two of them about 6 months and have used them fon deer and coyote. In hilly or mountainous areas you often need to adjust the verticle height of the bipod. The trigger stick allows you to do this very quickly. I also have a Harris bipod but have found I prefer the trigger stick mostly because of this feature, it simply is to slow,

I've had two problems with it so far 1) Easy to loose the rubber strap and 2) the legs become loose and won't stay open when you spread them. 2) is easy to fix, simply tighten the allen head screw a little bit. I called Primos on the lost strap they sent me a replacement at no charge. Still secure one side of the strap to the V fixes that. One final note it is to high to use prone, but that generally is not a problem in my area.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now if you wana be cheap just split a 1x2 in half and then drive a nail through them about 5-6 in from top and wa la shooting sticks ! Of course if you are rich use a bolt and nut LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Claybuster.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good eye Don, welcome to the site Claybuster !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboar CB. I prefer sticks.


----------

